

Apple's iTunes LP "TuneKit" format uses HTML/CSS/JS targeted to HDTV - mbrubeck
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2009/09/14/new-itunes-lp-and-extras-built-using-tunekit-framework-aimed-at-apple-tv/

======
Readmore
A great article but I wonder if it's actually aimed in the wrong direction.

While I own an AppleTV, and enjoy it, from the rumors it seems like the new
Apple Tablet is aimed at being a portable media center, isn't it possible that
these LP albums are actually made for that, to be viewed on the go or output
to an HDTV through a dock connector?

I would love to see a great 3.0 AppleTV update, especially with the HTTP
Streaming mentioned, but as time passes it seems less and less likely that
Apple is going to overhaul the product again.

